# >>SUPERBOWL SALE<< everything is 20% off.



## aminoman74 (Feb 5, 2012)

We are having a super bowl sale going on now.The boss is out of town to see his New York Giants play in the super bowl.So lets take the stress off of him so when he gets back the whole store will be empty.
Lets kick it off with the whole store at 20% off.
The code is SUPERBOWL20 for 20% off everything in the store.

Lets make this sell big so the boss will come home happy 

This sell can not be combined with any other offer.


----------

